# How to knock a person out ??



## Andy_46 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi

Ive heard a good hard chop to the side of a persons neck knocks them out cold for 5 mins or so.  Is this true?

Does anyone know any other good ways of knocking someone out ?, all in self defence of course.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi *Andy*.  

I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for a response to a 'first post' question like that here at MT.

I'd suggest that you wander over to the Meet & Greet thread, put up a bit of a thumbnail of yourself and participate in a few discussions.

Once people have a better idea about you, then it may be that you could ask your question again with a better hope of response.

That said, in all honesty and no offence intended, if you don't know the answer to that already then perhaps it's time to spend a little more time in training.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 30, 2007)

Why do you want to know?

You have come to a board that is frequented by people who are interested in martial arts - and all serious martial artists know that they train for self-defense, to do the least harm necessary in a situation to protect the person(s) in danger. 

If you are training in martial arts and feel unwilling or unable to discuss the scenario you present with your instructor, then your instructor has a good moral grounding and won't discuss it with you for fear you will go out looking for trouble... which it sounds like you are looking for. 

If you are not training in martial arts, you need to find a qualified instructor who can explain to you, in depth, why the above scenario is highly unlikely to occur - because _good_ martial artists would avoid the given scenario when possible, run when necessary, and, as I said previously, do the least harm necessary to escape with minimal damage to self and loved ones who might be present.

If you have questions about *martial arts*, rather than scenarios that serious martial artists would do their best to avoid, such as being attacked by multiple people, or wanting to knock someone out, as you asked about here, then please, ask them. You will receive many useful responses. But if you want to know how to hurt people and get away with it, you're in the wrong place.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Andy 
If you look at some Boxing or MMA fights you may see how people can be knocked out. I can understand a professional fighter wanting to know how to knock someone out because one of the easiest ways to win, But usually your coach and common sense fill in those blanks.
I think a more rewarding goal or question is how to I revive someone who is unconscious or how to I perform C.P.R. or any other first aid question.


----------



## still learning (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello, The human body does had certain points when strike correctly can lead to a quick knock-out.

I am sure someone can share this information on those exact areas.

Temple,back of the neck,kidneys,solar plexes,jaws,side of the neck?, Not sure of all these areas or pressure points?

Most times it will take  a few extra hits (breaking them down)....before one can really knock-out a person. (to be able to get to those effective areas to strike at).

In most fights? ...the key is to end it quickly and escape unharm if possible.

Aloha


----------



## rompida (Oct 2, 2007)

I would suggest the much guarded "silent but deadly" technique.  It knocks me out every time.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 2, 2007)

rompida said:


> I would suggest the much guarded "silent but deadly" technique. It knocks me out every time.


Heh...oh, you've met my German Shepherd then  >.>


----------



## Big Don (Oct 2, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Heh...oh, you've met my German Shepherd then  >.>


Sure, sure, blame the dog...


----------



## Lynne (Oct 2, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Sure, sure, blame the dog...


Of course!  Even if he's in another room!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ex.:  Jab moves the head straight back, hook to the ear to put the head sideways, an uppercut to jar the brain stem (beginning the loss of conciousness) and another hook to the same ear to finish the job.  That's often the idea behind a combo, to set yourself up (and your opponent's anatomical position) for a damaging blow, causing harm instead of just hurt.  Kick to the head by a competent kicker can outright kill somebody, so the chances of K.O. are pretty good if you land it.  If you knee someone in the torso very time they try to take a breath they won't be able to put up as much of a fight, and sets you up for a finishing round-elbow (mawashi-empi).


----------



## still learning (Oct 2, 2007)

Andy_46 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive heard a good hard chop to the side of a persons neck knocks them out cold for 5 mins or so. Is this true?
> 
> ...


 
Hello, In self-defense (street fighting) NO RULES, one can cheat if you want to call it that?    

Knock-out someone....easy....use a baseball bat to the head!  A large stick or hammer works great too!   Your tarket is the head areas'.
Weapons are usually easlier to use too! ..........Aloha


----------



## MAFHonolulu (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha!!! Still Learning, you made me laugh so much!  Seriously though, to the O.P., you might want to consider living with the knowledge that you gave someone brain damage for the rest of your life before a knockout attempt...especially as you don't sound highly trained, and so could cause a lot of damage.


----------



## still learning (Oct 2, 2007)

MAFHonolulu said:


> Haha!!! Still Learning, you made me laugh so much! Seriously though, to the O.P., you might want to consider living with the knowledge that you gave someone brain damage for the rest of your life before a knockout attempt...especially as you don't sound highly trained, and so could cause a lot of damage.


 
Hello, Even Bruce Lee mention only a fool would not use weapons(anything) around them.  There are NO rules when defending one self....at the same time NO one wants to go to jail too! or be bury!

Hence the level of force use depends....if I wanted to cause serious damages ? ....hit the head....but to injury or defuse...hit the legs with the bat.

There are many people who are killed just by being push to the ground and hit their head on the concrete.  Our punches and kicks' can do all kinds of damages if a person falls and hit there heads.

What martial art school do you teach or train at?  in Honolulu?  We are with the Universal Kempo-Karate Schools (Waikoloa Branch).

Aloha


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 3, 2007)

I know it's already been said, but I thought I'd toss in my 2 cents anyway.  Too many people in the world of martial arts and/or self defense are looking for the quick and easy solution.  They don't want to pay the fees or take the time that it takes to find a good martial arts school dedicate themselves to years of practice and understanding, or learn that being a man of peace is better then being a man of war.  Instead many people like to come to forums such as MT or Google "karate death strikes" in the hopes that they can become an overnight killer.  A word to these people (if you're actually taking the time to read this) respect and fear aren't the same thing.  If you want to be feared then learn all the death strikes you can.  But I warn you those who have earned the respect through those years of dedicated practice that I mentioned earlier, aren't going to be put down as easily as you might think even though you find yourself armed with those "karate death strikes" that you Googled last night!

My appologies for this little rant, I've just dealt with too many of thse MA wannabees!​


----------



## still learning (Oct 3, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> I know it's already been said, but I thought I'd toss in my 2 cents anyway. Too many people in the world of martial arts and/or self defense are looking for the quick and easy solution. They don't want to pay the fees or take the time that it takes to find a good martial arts school dedicate themselves to years of practice and understanding, or learn that being a man of peace is better then being a man of war. Instead many people like to come to forums such as MT or Google "karate death strikes" in the hopes that they can become an overnight killer. A word to these people (if you're actually taking the time to read this) respect and fear aren't the same thing. If you want to be feared then learn all the death strikes you can. But I warn you those who have earned the respect through those years of dedicated practice that I mentioned earlier, aren't going to be put down as easily as you might think even though you find yourself armed with those "karate death strikes" that you Googled last night!​
> 
> My appologies for this little rant, I've just dealt with too many of thse MA wannabees!​


 
Hello, Good point!  There is NO SHORTCUTS in the martial art training!

Just one way....HARD WORK,DEDICATION,PERSEVANCE, AND....practice?

Aloha (The long "cut" is better than any short "cut")


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 3, 2007)

try inviting them to practice and letting them knock themselves out!


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 4, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> try inviting them to practice and letting them knock themselves out!


 
Terrible story I know, but we had someone come in to our dojo saying that they had trained various martial arts etc etc.  That night we were working with nunchaku (traditional wooden ones) and I handed him one of the foam pair to start off with.  Oh I don't need those he said, I'm an expert I've been training nunchaku for so many years blah blah blah.  So my instructor said ok give him a wooden set.  He decided to flail them around like a mad man (quite obvious he didn't know what he was doing) and in the same motion gave himself a groin and head shot.  When he revived he admitted that he had never had any training and was just trying to sound "cool"  When are people going to learn?


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like one of those situations that I jsut wish it was on video...youtube would go nuts for it!


----------

